# Ubuntu 10.04 "Low Graphics Mode" problem after update



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2010)

Hey friends, after I updated my ubuntu and restarted I get new boot menu

*img684.imageshack.us/i/image0008x.jpg/

I went on with the first one as it is the updated version which I did recently. I faced "Low Graphics Mode" Problem. After that I thought there might be some problem with the new one but I face this problem with the existing one too.

Here is a screenshot of what I get after selecting the 1st or 3rd one.

*img208.imageshack.us/i/image0009s.jpg/

After pressing OK, I see this...

*img17.imageshack.us/i/image0010d.jpg/

Now after this screen no matter what I do I don't the GUI. I've tried all the options there.

The first and last option takes me to this screen *img576.imageshack.us/i/image0012p.jpg/ and keeps loading with no result.

Later from Windows I tried searching for the problem and get some solution in ubuntu forum...


```
starx
```

After running this command I saw initialization of GUI in KDE but after that blank screen. Nothing came atall.


```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```

After running this command it says how to use dpkg and to use the help.

But nothing worked. 

After spending some time in google it seems that the problem is for NVIDIA Driver Update. Though I didn't found any solution and it seems like the solutions were for previous versions not for Lucid Lynx.

For reference I'm adding my configuation:
Intel Pentium D
Intel D945GCCR
1GB DDR2 Transcend RAM
WD 160GB HDD
XFX 9500GT 1GB DDR2
LG DVD Writer

I installed Ubuntu 10.04 from Live CD(GNOME). And was using it since few weeks. After many days I booted into Windows 7. Please help to get back my Ubuntu.

*UPDATE*

After posting this I just restarted and went to ubuntu to see if anything can be done

Now I get new error message in Low Graphics Mode error dialog box
*img175.imageshack.us/i/image0011g.jpg/

I tried the recovery mode too...and tried the "failsafe graphics mode". But it didn't worked.

Then I went to console and typed 
	
	



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a xserver.xorg
```
 and get this...
*img26.imageshack.us/i/image0013dt.jpg/
*img526.imageshack.us/i/image0014e.jpg/


----------



## khmadhu (May 20, 2010)

try to download and install nvidia drivers.. from nvidia site


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 20, 2010)

^^How?? I'm not getting the GUI.


----------



## khmadhu (May 20, 2010)

try this... 

first install this tools



> apt-get install envyng-qt envyng-core




then type



> envyng -t



u will get a textual interface to install nvidia or ati drivers..

to check whether driver installed or not use this command..



> lshw -c video



if still u r facing problem.. then try these steps..

*help.ubuntu.com/community/Video


----------



## hjpotter92 (May 22, 2010)

I am unable to install any version of Linux using the bootable from Digit/Chip/other mags. Each of them hangs at the same spot... the screen when it asks how to install UBUNUTU.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 22, 2010)

@khmadhu Well...Thnx. But I re-installed it and updated it. And it's working now. 

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

@hjpotter92 What's your system configuration?? Test your RAM's with memtest86+. You'll find it in Ubuntu Live CD. Seems like there is a problem with your RAM / Graphics.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 23, 2010)

hjpotter92 said:


> I am unable to install any version of Linux using the bootable from Digit/Chip/other mags. Each of them hangs at the same spot... the screen when it asks how to install UBUNUTU.



Seems like you are having Kernel freeze. Try booting the LiveCD after selecting acpi=off. To do so, when ubuntu boots live, it asks you to select language, after selecting,language, press f6 before doing anything and select acpi=ff and then boot into live and see if ubuntu runs properly !

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/8841/linoob.th.png


----------

